# Portable GPS - Tomtom vs Garmin



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm currently using a TomTom Go 300, but am looking to replace it.

I've noticed that most of the current portable GPS units out there are a lot slimmer than my Go 300 (ie: won't take up as much room in bag when traveling on a plane).

I originally got the Go 300 because TomTom's interface was Mac compatible. I understand that Garmin's interface is also now Mac compatible. Mac compatibility is a must for software & GPS map updates (both my desktop & laptop are Macs).

Any suggestions as far as the current portable GPS's? I'm looking for one with both North America (at least U.S. & Canada) & Western Europe maps preloaded.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## terranuser (Jan 21, 2009)

I've used magellan and navman GPSes before and I'm sold to Garmin. I have Nuvi 255W, with 4.3 so called widescreen and it is just much better than anything I've used before. Interface, physical size, and all is just better to me.
As far as the maps go though, I think you'll need to purchase European separately. But right now Nuvi 265W is running around $200 at newegg, so even with the map it should be around $350.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

The TomTom Go 930 (or 930T) comes preloaded with NA & Europe maps. The 930T is retailing many places for $399 now, but can be found cheaper if you look around. The 930, w/o the traffic module is about ~$75 cheaper. There is also a Garmin model (not sure of the #) that comes preloaded with both sets of maps, but it is a good deal more expensive.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Draconian325 (Jun 12, 2009)

I had a garmin 650 series. Awesome unit and worked rather well.


----------



## Klamalama (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm waiting shipment of a Garmin nuvi 760 that I purchased from Amazon for $189. I'm also getting the external microphone.

Anyway, it's being discontinued. That's why the great price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000UX9YJ0/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm still using a Garmin nuvi 350 I purchased in 2005.:thumbup: The nuvi series is great and there is one that fits every budget.

Regards...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> I'm currently using a TomTom Go 300, but am looking to replace it.
> 
> I've noticed that most of the current portable GPS units out there are a lot slimmer than my Go 300 (ie: won't take up as much room in bag when traveling on a plane).
> 
> ...


I don't care for all the frills, so I bought the basics, good maps and tell me where to go. I bought the nuvi 270 that I use in EU two years ago for around $280. I think you can get it for about $150 now.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The garmins that have both North America and European maps are the 270, 370, 670, 770, and 850. Amazon had a chart that explains the features of the Garmin line. 

You can buy a bracket to install a 370 or a 770/850 on the dash of a BMW. At least on some BMW models. The wires come out under the hood over the gauges. Makes a pretty clean installation. You just snap the Nuvi into the bracket and you have power. With the 770, you could also have an external microphone for the Bluetooth plugged into the mount so it hooks up when you snap it in place.

Garmin publishes new maps about every 6 months. Lifetime map upgrades is about $100. I believe I read Tom/Tom has never revised their maps. If that's not true, they do it less than Garmin. I have no first hand experience with a Tom/Tom but I like my Garmin (and so does my son Tom).

Jim


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the info, Guys.

I finally settled for the Garmin Nüvi 765T.


----------



## asus389 (May 20, 2009)

Make sure you update your Garmin to the latest software before you use it! The 7x5 series has a bug where it first looses sat, then it won't turn on, then bricks itself (ie won't even respond when you hook it up to your computer). They recently released a patch to fix this. My 755t developed this problem a couple weeks ago and I had to send it back for a new unit because it was totally dead. If its already on software version 3.60 or higher you are probably fine..


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

asus389 said:


> Make sure you update your Garmin to the latest software before you use it! The 7x5 series has a bug where it first looses sat, then it won't turn on, then bricks itself (ie won't even respond when you hook it up to your computer). They recently released a patch to fix this. My 755t developed this problem a couple weeks ago and I had to send it back for a new unit because it was totally dead. If its already on software version 3.60 or higher you are probably fine..


That's the first thing I did after I bought it.

I'm currently on a vacation trip to CO & WY and it's working perfectly. Much improved over my TomTom 300.


----------



## Suki (Jun 20, 2009)

BestBuy has the refurbished Garmin 765WT for $179 right now. It has the the features of the $450 765T, including Lifetime Traffic and Bluetooth, but only goes from Point A to B to C, instead of 10+ waypoints. You also get to download the latest 2010 map within 60 days for free if the Garmin doesn't have it already. 
The 775 has the Euro maps included. 
The 1390T is the latest 'slim' version, but people are not impressed. 1370 has the Euro Maps.

I borrowed a friend's TomTom and had it next to my old Garmin 6520 StreetPilot on a long trip up the west coast last August (2008). The TomTom user interface totally sucked. It kept jumping back to a long-distance view so that I couldn't see what streets were just ahead, and doing other wierd things. I would never buy one.

Garmin has been making these for so long that they have it dialed in pretty good.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I just bought a Garmin 255W for my kid. $169 at BJs, and you can get Euro maps on a chip if you want.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Suki said:


> BestBuy has the refurbished Garmin 765WT for $179 right now. It has the the features of the $450 765T, including Lifetime Traffic and Bluetooth, but only goes from Point A to B to C, instead of 10+ waypoints. You also get to download the latest 2010 map within 60 days for free if the Garmin doesn't have it already.
> The 775 has the Euro maps included.
> The 1390T is the latest 'slim' version, but people are not impressed. 1370 has the Euro Maps.
> 
> ...


I used the TomTom in EU once, and I don't understand why I could not overcome the default map size settings. I also could not engage the screen to display north pointing up as well. So, everytime I'm in a traffic circule, the map kep rotating around and got me dizzy.  I know people in this forum live and die by Garmin. Yes, I got sucked into them as well. Deep down, I think the Magellan has overcome early user friendly issues. I like their POI search function better than the Garmins.


----------

